# truancy officer



## karampuk

Truancy to nieobecność, wagary. Ale jak na polski przetłumaczyć nazwę biura zajmującego się takimi przypadkami (Truancy) oraz jego pracowników (truancy officer)?


----------



## Rusak963

karampuk said:


> Truancy to nieobecność, wagary. Ale jak na polski przetłumaczyć nazwę biura zajmującego się takimi przypadkami (Truancy) oraz jego pracowników (truancy officer)?



Będzie ciężko bo u nas nie ma czegoś takiego. Może 'policja wagarowa', tylko, że wtedy będzie problem z funkcjonariuszem. 'Policjant wagarowy' brzmi śmiesznie. 'Biuro walki z wagarami' wydaje się trafniejszym wyborem, choć może brzmi trochę zbyt oficjalnie. Pracownik takiego biura byłby po prostu pracownikiem takiego biura.


----------



## atsamo

karampuk said:


> Truancy to nieobecność, wagary. Ale jak na polski przetłumaczyć nazwę biura zajmującego się takimi przypadkami (Truancy) oraz jego pracowników (truancy officer)?


 
Hi,

Truancy inspectors office/station/post.


----------



## karampuk

atsamo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Truancy inspectors office/station/post.



Thank you, atsamo. Tylko, że ja szukam tłumaczenia w drugą stronę. 
Jak Truancy inspectors office/station/post będzie po polsku?


----------



## atsamo

karampuk said:


> Thank you, atsamo. Tylko, że ja szukam tłumaczenia w drugą stronę.
> Jak Truancy inspectors office/station/post będzie po polsku?


 
Sorry,

Inspektorat do spraw zwalczania zjawisk uchylania się uczniów od zajęć szkolnych. (strasznie długie, nic lepszego nie przychodzi mi do głowy)


----------



## El Torero

Boje sie popełnić merytoryczny błąd ale czy w Polsce nie zajmuje się tym *kurator*?


----------



## karampuk

O! Ładne i krótkie! Teraz wacham się między kuratorem a "wydziałem do spraw nieletnich"...


----------



## majlo

El Torero said:


> Boje sie popełnić merytoryczny błąd ale czy w Polsce nie zajmuje się tym *kurator*?


Z tego, co wiem kurator (sądowy - bo chyba o takim mowa? Kuratorium oświaty też chyba jakoś specjalnie się tym nie zajmuje) zajmuje się znacznie poważniejszymi sprawami niż wagarowaniem.


----------



## El Torero

No może i tak, z kolei trudno się w Polsce dopatrzeć organizacji zajmującej się samym wagarowaniem... myślę że pojęcie kuratora jest jakoś takie najbliższe; "wydział do spraw nieletnich" brzmi troche tak... policyjnie


----------

